# Green neon doing barrel Rolls?



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I think one of my green neons is sick. It is still swimming around great but it just keeps constantly rolling. He has a lot more red than the other green neons too. 

Is there anything I can do? I haven't added any fish in a long time, I do weekly water changes, I don't over feed...

What causes a fish to this? A swim bladder problem? All its fins are intact?

Thanks for the help. I am lost when it comes to fish ailments.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

When's the last time you did a water change?

Once right after a water change, one of my dwarf cories started acting strange and ended up dying. I think I might have changed the water too quickly, and that caused a fatal problem. Maybe that's the case?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Well he started it yesterday later that day I did my water change so... I don't think it was shock.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Strange! My green flame was doing that last night, I dont know what happened to him. I watched for a little and then figured I better end the suffering.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was going to wait to see if he would come around. I mean its been a day. He isnt doing any worse. If he looks worse tomorrow I will put him out of his misery.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

most of the time when fish have trouble swimming like this it means they have a swim bladder infection, sadly when a fish has a damaged swim bladder it is permanent, it usually is caused by stress, Nitrite spikes or by "wild" water that carries alien microorganisms that somehow make it into your tank


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, swim bladder disease is usually incurable unfortunately. It can sometimes just be constipation from overfeeding or feeding the wrong foods. What does your fish's diet consist of?


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Frozen bloodworms, frozen brineshrimp, Hikari Micro pellets. Thats pretty much all they eat. Occasionally I feed them a small amount of a home made shrimp food for more veggies, but they don't like it as much.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

do you ever feed live foods? if so that might be where the fish got it from


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Nope, too lazy and I don't trust them. I guess I understand I lost this green neon, what I am trying to ask is there a significant risk that what ever caused this could spread and if so is there any preventative measures I could take. Medicines?... I will probably just chalk this one up to bad luck, but if another one gets the same symptoms I will be much more concerned.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Although I think it sounds more like an internal bacterial infection of some sort, it could be "Neon Tetra Disease"

Regardless, neither are very treatable in such fish and it would be best to cull it out of the group You could QT it, but in my personal opinion using antibiotics to treat an unlikely fix is irresponsible in that it could contribute to creating a more virulent form.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's probably not likely to affect the other fish if it is swim bladder disease. Do a large, say 50%, water change and you should be fine.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry about your loss but youll be glad to hear that swim bladder infections do not spread : )


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Good to hear. Thats basically what I thought. I just haven't had to deal with sick fish in quite a while. I have jumpers or the occasional dead fish, from old age, co2, or unknown, but no diseases. I guess thats a good sign for my lfs.


----------

